# طلب من المهندسين الكرام بخصوص Alarm check valve



## EL3SSAL (18 فبراير 2015)

الرجاء من الساده المتخصصين باعمال مكافحه الحريق
مطلوب مني عمل تفصيله ل Alarm check valve علي zone control valve 
ارجو المساعده


----------



## toktok66 (19 فبراير 2015)

ادخل على موقع المحبس المعتمد لو لقيته كاد ماشي ملقتوش نزل الكتالوج pdf وحوله لكاد ببرنامج تحويل


----------



## EL3SSAL (19 فبراير 2015)

مشكور علي الرد *toktok66* 





انا عندي فعلا كاد للمحبس بس انا كنت عاوز اضيف Alarm ​[COLOR=#009900 !important]check[/COLOR] valve علي zone control valve area 

​


----------

